# wire management question



## sous2817 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hello,

I'm just finishing up on a(Logisys Clear UV Blue case ) which I'm moderately happy with. The one problem is the wires....wires are everywhere. It seems pretty pointless to have a UV reactive case if it's next to impossible to get any UV light through all the wires. Can someone recommend a wire management system? There are two that I'm considering, the Xoxide sleeving kit  and the cableorganizer.com kit. So my question is, has anyone used either one of these or can someone recommend a good wire management system?

Thanks,
sous2817


----------



## dodgert1111 (Jan 5, 2005)

*wire management*

Try looking at www.wiretrakusa.com
you can get kits and materials at sears.com
and ebay


----------

